

Magnetic Polar Shifts Causing Massive Global Superstorms - wallflower
http://www.salem-news.com/articles/february042011/global-superstorms-ta.php

======
aphyr
I was under the impression climate and storms were dominated by thermal
processes in the troposphere, not ionization or charged particle flux. Any
climate guys or meteorologists care to call this out as BS or not?

